# Quick questions on the Sage Pro



## filmguyUK (2 mo ago)

Hi all - this is my first post, having been a longtime lurker.

I've just purchased a Sage Pro machine and getting to grips with it - very very slowly I should add!

I had a few questions and wondered if someone could share some advice/experience.

I've noticed that the portafilter seems to retain water after use, is this normal? The coffee puck also seems to be very wet after I pull a shot also. 
Finally is it normal for the steam wand to literally spray water for the first 10 seconds prior to steaming?

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

The water from the steam wand is normal. Run off the water before you steam. As for the wet puck. What size basket you using. May be worth going down a size. Or use slightly more coffee. What’s the taste like. If you like the taste then I would leave it as it is.


----------



## filmguyUK (2 mo ago)

Jonathon White said:


> The water from the steam wand is normal. Run off the water before you steam. As for the wet puck. What size basket you using. May be worth going down a size. Or use slightly more coffee. What’s the taste like. If you like the taste then I would leave it as it is.


I'm using the double basket - it just seems excessively wet. As for taste heading towards being a bit bitter.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The bitterness has nothing to do with the puck wetness.

What weightof dose are you using in the double (I use 17.0-18.0g...one or the other, or somewhere in between & stick to it)?


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

filmguyUK said:


> I'm using the double basket - it just seems excessively wet. As for taste heading towards being a bit bitter.


If you have bitterness then I would adjust your grind slightly. This may help with the wet puck also. If I was in the situation I would probably increase my coffee amount by 1g ish and then re adjust my grind to the taste I prefer. People say around 18 g but I use 19 g to my basket. It’s an 18 g basket. Everyone is different and every machine is also not to mention the bean. I find using the same coffee different times of the year can change things and definitely how fresh the coffee is. Just play a little with things but don’t forget the whole idea is to create a drink that you like the taste of.


----------

